# arthroscopic biceps tenotomy



## thice (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm trying to find the best way to bill for a biceps tenotomy. My understanding is 23405 is an open procedure and that was not the approach my physician used. He did a arthroscopic slap repair (29807) and debridement (29822) at the same time as the biceps tenotomy. Per his op note he "biceps tendon had extensive shredding throughout the entire proximal portion of the tendon so a decision was made at that point to do a tenotomy. Arthroscopic scissors were used to release the biceps tendon.". There is not a code for biceps tenotomy done arthroscopically. Any suggestions?? Thanks!


----------



## cluke (Nov 30, 2012)

I use the unlisted code 29999 and compare the RVU's to 23405.

Hope this helps.


----------



## nyyankees (Dec 3, 2012)

thice said:


> I'm trying to find the best way to bill for a biceps tenotomy. My understanding is 23405 is an open procedure and that was not the approach my physician used. He did a arthroscopic slap repair (29807) and debridement (29822) at the same time as the biceps tenotomy. Per his op note he "biceps tendon had extensive shredding throughout the entire proximal portion of the tendon so a decision was made at that point to do a tenotomy. Arthroscopic scissors were used to release the biceps tendon.". There is not a code for biceps tenotomy done arthroscopically. Any suggestions?? Thanks!



The 29999 will most likely get bundled with your primary procedure. If the doc debrided the stump you could capture the debridement code (29822-29823). If the debridement was away from SLAP and biceps you may capture 29823 rather than 29822. Just make sure stump is debrided and any other debridement is unrelated to 29807 + 29822.


----------

